# Visa has been approved !! What stuff to bring over?



## RosieGW (May 6, 2014)

Super happy! Our visas have been approved and bought the plane tickets.
I now wonder how much to bring over. We will not bring our furniture over as they might not fit the appartment( when we finally find one!)

I keep getting mixed advice on whether to bring kitchen electronic appliances with us or will it be cheaper to buy in Hong Kong -Food processor, grill, toaster, crockery etc spices?

Medication/bed linen/towels?

What about an equivalent of safe storage?

I am doing part airfreight and 6 lots of 32 kg suitcases, therefore a bit limited.

Any advice would be very welcome. Relocating on the 02 nd July.
Many thanks


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

As you don't have a container to fill, I would keep it to a minimum. 

Most things will be more expensive here new, but it is the season for expats to leave over June / July as school finishes, so there are plenty of second hand bargains to be found. I wouldn't bring crockery, you can find plenty second hand, or do what most expats do and head down to an Ikea, there are 3 in Hong Kong.

We did bring a few appliances with us from UK when we came, mostly because they were less than a year old, and we had a big relocation allowance. 

Everything else I bought second-hand (there are a few expat classifieds sites in English) and scored some beautiful furniture for next to nothing from rich expats leaving.

These days I tend to either shop online at the likes of amazon.co.uk / .com or buy stuff when I am traveling back to Europe. I'm on first name terms with the DHL delivery guy 

The sky-high rental prices for shops means that the price of the things you buy in the shops are crazy. Even more crazy given that there is no VAT here. 

But enough ranting about the price of stuff here. Basically, bring what you can fit in without it costing much money.


----------



## RosieGW (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for that Kimwy!
We chose not to go with the 20 ft container option. Great tip re second hand from departing expats.
Let's hope I get lucky too. I will spend one month in a service apartment. Hope it will be easy to find a flat once we get there.
Do you get Amazon uk to ship to HK? Or what is the equivalent of their mail order?
Many thanks.


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

RosieGW said:


> Thanks for that Kimwy!
> We chose not to go with the 20 ft container option. Great tip re second hand from departing expats.
> Let's hope I get lucky too. I will spend one month in a service apartment. Hope it will be easy to find a flat once we get there.
> Do you get Amazon uk to ship to HK? Or what is the equivalent of their mail order?
> Many thanks.


Yes, the usual amazon.co.uk will ship many things to Hong Kong, but mostly only items sold by amazon, not the amazon martketplace sellers. I got my Xbox One shipped from amazon.co.uk, because they still haven't been released here. I buy most computer items through amazon. I know someone purchased a laptop and they shipped it here.

And once you get to checkout and fill in your address, they remove the VAT, which pretty much covers the delivery charge, so you aren't paying anymore than you would in the UK. 

I usually wait until I need a few things because the shipping is much lower per item that way. Sometimes I order in the morning, and DHL arrives the next day with my delivery! Although some items are sent through the post, which takes about a week.


You can also use amazon.com from the USA - Amazon.com: this is their international search function, although sometimes you will find they say they send to Hong Kong and then at the checkout they won't. But it works most times.

Other shops to keep in mind are Monsoon (free delivery to Hong Kong over £75) M&S (it is cheaper to buy online at the UK site than go to an M&S shop here)...well the list goes on, many will ship to HK.


Edit: Forgot about the flat, don't worry you find something no problems. Just choose your area, wander around and find some local estate agents and tell them how much and what you are looking for (be very clear about your requirements, otherwise they will show you everything under the sun that is nothing like what you want). Remember you will need two & 1/2 months rent up front to close the deal.


----------



## makileeshao (Apr 27, 2014)

kimwy said:


> As you don't have a container to fill, I would keep it to a minimum.
> 
> Most things will be more expensive here new, but it is the season for expats to leave over June / July as school finishes, so there are plenty of second hand bargains to be found. I wouldn't bring crockery, you can find plenty second hand, or do what most expats do and head down to an Ikea, there are 3 in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


hi! just curious, when did you get your relocation package? after you got your visa approval? or they haven't given it to you yet? just planning on some finances.. I'm still waiting for approval for my visa for now...


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

makileeshao said:


> hi! just curious, when did you get your relocation package? after you got your visa approval? or they haven't given it to you yet? just planning on some finances.. I'm still waiting for approval for my visa for now...


To be honest I can't remember, it was 4 years ago. I think it may have been before we left, but it was an internal transfer so he was already on the payroll. Some companies do it after as reimbursement from receipts I have heard. We did have to provide receipts after we arrived to cover us for tax.


----------



## makileeshao (Apr 27, 2014)

kimwy said:


> To be honest I can't remember, it was 4 years ago. I think it may have been before we left, but it was an internal transfer so he was already on the payroll. Some companies do it after as reimbursement from receipts I have heard. We did have to provide receipts after we arrived to cover us for tax.


Hi Kimwy! Thank you for the reply! Anyways, all the best to your new life!


----------

